# Prueba de componentes electrónicos pasivos



## Andres Cuenca

*Prueba de resistencias*

En este componente suelen presentarse dos fallas: que su valor de resistencia original cambie, o que se queme totalmente. La causa de este daño es un sobrevoltaje o una sobrecorriente que generan una temperatura muy alta en el componente lo cual conlleva a una degradación de su material resistivo.

Su valor puede estar indicado por el código de colores o por números impresos en su cuerpo. Para la prueba se mide con un multimetro en la escala de ohmios directamente sobre sus terminales y se verifica que el valor medido concuerde con su valor real. Hay que tener en cuenta al realizar la lectura que pueden haber componentes asociados en paralelo que distorsionen el valor del resultado, por lo que es conveniente si se sospecha de esto, retirar del circuito uno de sus terminales y realizar nuevamente la medición.

En este enlace se muestra la forma de construir un circuito probador de resistencias cuyo valor resistivo es inferior a 1 ohmio.

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/med-res.htm


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*Prueba de condensadores*

Los condensadores se prueban de la misma forma que una resistencia pero con un instrumento que mide su capacidad (capacimetro). Como no todos los multimetros lo traen integrado, se puede realizar una prueba simple con el multimetro en la escala de ohmios, esta prueba solo nos servirá para descartar un daño evidente en el condensador, si queremos saber el estado real del componente debemos utilizar el capacimetro. 

La prueba consiste en verificar si el condensador presenta fugas o perforaciones en el dieléctrico, que generalmente son causadas por picos de voltaje que el condensador no puede soportar. Un condensador en buen estado no debe marcar resistencia alguna, si se esta probando un condensador con una capacidad mayor a 10 microfaradios el valor en ohmios aumentara gradualmente hasta el infinito, pero si presenta un valor de resistencia esto indica que el condensador tiene fugas.

En este enlace se muestra la forma de construir un circuito probador de condensadores electrolíticos por el método ESR

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/comprobador-esr.htm

y en este otro, un circuito para detectar fugas:

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fugas.htm


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*Prueba de bobinas*

Una bobina puede abrirse o ponerse en corto, y para saberlo se utiliza el multimetro en una escala baja de ohmios. Si esta en corto marca un valor muy cercano a cero y si esta quemada o abierta no marca ningún valor. Esto quiere decir que el alambre con el que esta fabricada, se ha interrumpido en alguna parte de su recorrido. Generalmente una bobina quemada presenta un color y olor característico debido al esmalte que aísla el alambre, el cual se funde y se quema cuando se calienta.


----------

